# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Magia en Salamanca

## Chrisertor

Buenas noches, vengo de Ecuador a estudiar mi maestría en la Universidad de Salamanca. Hago magia desde los diecisiete años (tengo veinticuatro). Quisiera saber si hay alguna asociación de magos en la ciudad para poder conocer personas y practicar este bello arte

----------


## scaldris

Bienvenido, Chrisertos. No soy de Salamanca pero estoy seguro de que habrá alguna sociedad en la Universidad relacionada con el tema, y si no siempre puedes informarte mediante Google porque si buscas "asociación de magia en Salamanca" probablemente te salga algo. Siento no poder ayudarte, espero que alguien de por aquí sepa más sobre tu localidad. Un saludo!

----------

